# wax ring w/ horn



## Da Bad Guy (Aug 27, 2014)

I have never understood the purpose of these and my auger gets caught on them every time. Can someone explain why so many people are using a regular wax ring with a horn?


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I use them only because its what we have always used. I should probably stop and just use regular wax as I've also been caught on them while augering.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Good point. I never thought about the auger getting hung up on it.


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

how are you augering to get caught up on the horn?


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Hate those things ,, have found that certain ones will oval and cause major issues. Regular or jumbo wax !


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

They cause far more problems than they ever cured...

I love it when they are used on the 3" closet flanges with the larger outlet toilets.:thumbup: Can you say oval?:laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

sierra2000 said:


> Good point. I never thought about the auger getting hung up on it.












A service manager that I worked for a long time ago used to preach the evils of the wax ring with the plastic horn for exactly the reason that has been posted here.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

I never use one,only regular wax ring for me,they claim that the horn is for older flanges that might have small leaks around the edge,I still never use them,I will take the wax and seal all around the flange and any holes water could get into


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

I've never cared for them much either. If the flange is a little recessed I will use a regular wax on the bottom and a no seep wax ring on top to keep the lower wax from oozing into the closet bend but thats the only time. I know, I know, "why not be a real plumber and raise the flange?" Sometimes thats not an option and its only a little recessed so that method works fine. I do agree, though, the horn can easily catch an auger's bulb end and regular rings are much better. The new foam rubber ones are even better. They have a horn but you can cut it out. Have you guys used them? They are good for pool house restrooms that people have because often they're not air conditioned and a regular wax will melt when the toilet's not being used.


----------



## Plumbtastic1 (Jul 5, 2014)

I keep both on the truck. I find that on occasion the horn comes in handy. Typically I use the standard. 

I have also come to love the fernco brand waxless toilet and urinal seals. The toilet seal works on wall hung toilets too. Great when remodeling a bathroom with walk hung toilets and the walls are being re-tiled. No need to replace the carrier nipples.

from the long lost app


----------



## Plumbtastic1 (Jul 5, 2014)

FYI this is the waxless seal I referred to: 










http://www.fernco.com/plumbing/wax-free-toilet-seal


from the long lost app


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Plumbtastic1 said:


> FYI this is the waxless seal I referred to: http://www.fernco.com/plumbing/wax-free-toilet-seal from the long lost app


I pulled a toilet once and saw one of those. I always wondered who made it. The adhesive is some serious stuff! Very impressive. 

It was used on a PVC riser with a broken flange that was also below tile. 

I wouldn't think twice if the price isn't outrageous.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Speaking of wax rings, there has got to be a better way to package wax rings. Can't one of you invent a better widget, err, package? The plastic around the wax just doesn't cut it 9 out of 10 times.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Redwood said:


> They cause far more problems than they ever cured... <snip>
> 
> *My time in this trade allows me to write history. As I have posted before the horn on old toilets was much longer than new toilets -- probably at least an inch longer. Now the time line was. lead bends, some with no flange -- just lead bent over. Toilets were set on putty, plaster, and a few other compounds. Now when the men in the suits figured out that toilets with a short horn went through the kiln easier, the wax ring was born, however setting a newer toilet on a lead bend even though they were still using the four bolt mounting system could mean a seal leak. The KantLeak extended wax ring was strictly made to extend the toilet horn below the problem area.
> When the bent over lead finally did crack, the first thing was to solder on a brass flange, using extreme care when shrinking the lead down to allow the flange to fit over the bend.
> ...


----------



## Plumbtastic1 (Jul 5, 2014)

My hat is off to you sir! I hope you have shared some of this knowledge with the next generation (if you can find one that can listen and make eye contact for more than 3 seconds. )

from the long lost app


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

Plumbtastic1 said:


> My hat is off to you sir! I hope you have shared some of this knowledge with the next generation (if you can find one that can listen and make eye contact for more than 3 seconds. )
> 
> from the long lost app


and not look at his phone while you are talking to him


----------



## Coolcanuck (Jan 30, 2012)

That is why I like this forum, a perspective I would have never heard. I enjoy going to work and sharing what I learn from you guys on here. She calls me a dork, but I enjoy what I do and why we do it the way we do.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Redwood said:
> 
> 
> > They cause far more problems than they ever cured... <snip>
> ...


Right! So in the absence of that short horn on the outlet of the toilet and a lead bend.... 

They belong being left on the shelf...:yes:


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Yeah their sole purpose is to pissed me off they are crap


----------

